

Show HN: Random Bracket Generator - phamilton
http://www.undiscoveredfeatures.com/2012/03/march-madness.html

======
lukekarrys
I like it! I was thinking about adding something like that to
<http://tweetyourbracket.com> to automatically fill out a bracket with random
picks, chalk or anything else.

Not trying (completely) for a shameless plug here. I just love things that
combine code and brackets.

~~~
phamilton
I can give you a feed of random brackets pretty easily if you like. Send me an
email (email is in my profile).

------
phamilton
Excuse me for not linking directly, I figured the explanation was useful.

